

Tell HN: NYC Startup Community - Free press for your startup - jreposa

Inspired by the recent posts about the thriving startup community in Boulder, Colorado. Aka, the "collaboration per capita" submission. We present HypePitch.com.<p>NYC has some of the best talent around, but we're lacking collaboration and community support. Yes. There is a HN meetup and meetup.com meetups, but we need an online voice as well.<p>Submit some details about your startup or idea here:
http://www.hypepitch.com/<p>Our hypothesis is that there has to be hundreds of startups in NYC. This site is for the underdog.
======
jreposa
Linky: <http://www.hypepitch.com/>

